# Removing VW emblem in headlight for better HID pattern.



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

What do you guys think? I was going over some threads and I see everyone complains about this.

Here's an example: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...B-Lighting-HID-Conversion-Kits-and-LEDs/page4 













After looking at this great clear picture of a CC owner with a HID kit you can see why you would have this "triangle" or jagged edge problem. Take a look:











Is it me or does this issue arise due to the VW symbol/emblem? Does anyone think by just removing the emblem the problem would be solved?


Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

no that cap is there just to stop direct glare from the bulb...all forward light comes from the reflector, and honestly for a hid set-up thats a pretty good pattern. its supposed to shoot up on the right hand side to keep glare out of on-coming traffic.


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

harmankardon35 said:


> no that cap is there just to stop direct glare from the bulb...all forward light comes from the reflector, and honestly for a hid set-up thats a pretty good pattern. its supposed to shoot up on the right hand side to keep glare out of on-coming traffic.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Wolfsburg007 (Apr 21, 2011)

:banghead: hid are meant for projectors. not halogen reflectors.


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

cheap hids are made for reflectors..that's why they are made to replace common halogen bulbs...not saying they are ideal or legal, but technically nothing that isn't OEM is. 

just to be fair many vehicles use HID's in OEM reflector lights (cadillac escalade / acura TL comes to mind) 


you'll find out, some cars have a good beam pattern with a cheap hid kit, others are awful. some kits have a 'glare shield' that helps quite a bit. just gotta make sure your not throwing too much glare at other cars.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

harmankardon35 said:


> cheap hids are made for reflectors..that's why they are made to replace common halogen bulbs...not saying they are ideal or legal, but technically nothing that isn't OEM is.
> 
> just to be fair many vehicles use HID's in OEM reflector lights (cadillac escalade / acura TL comes to mind)


 No HIDs are MADE for reflectors unless they are D2R bulbs [email protected] D2R bulbs are only to be used in special HID specific reflector housings also, so if you normally have a halogen bulb in your reflector from the factory dont "upgrade" to HIDs


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

:facepalm: Read it again.

Yes, "hid kits" are designed and manufactured to fit into reflector housings. how could you disagree with something so obvious and basic? Not ideal or legal, but they are made to fit.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

harmankardon35 said:


> :facepalm: Read it again.
> 
> Yes, "hid kits" are designed and manufactured to fit into reflector housings. how could you disagree with something so obvious and basic? Not ideal or legal, but they are made to fit.


I have read it several times.

They are just rebased D2S bulbs, they have ZERO optics DESIGNED into them. Basically all they do is take the glass tube and crystals and wires and change the plastic base at the bottom. 

You really do not know everything about lighting. Ever since your first post i saw where you were claiming to have a really sweet HID in reflector housing setup you have been talking **** out of your ass and you know very little technical details. 

Please tell me exactly what education/work/experience you have that makes you able to come to some of these ridiculous conclusions that you do. Because i have 4 years of university in a prestigious Canadian engineering school with 4 optics and lighting courses plus years of experience with cars and headlights, not to mention managed to retrofit TL projectors into a mk4 housing.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

harmankardon35 said:


> :facepalm: Read it again.
> 
> Yes, "hid kits" are designed and manufactured to fit into reflector housings. how could you disagree with something so obvious and basic? Not ideal or legal, but they are made to fit.


And i will quote you again, my post was referring to the fact that the only type of HID that was DESIGNED for use with a reflector housing is the D2R type bulb. The D2S and any re-based bulb was not optically designed for use with a reflector housing. The D2S are the only types of bulbs that are used specifically for HID projectors. Re-based bulbs are not a great substitute for halogens in halogen type projectors, even though you are using a projector housing.


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

:thumbup: :wave: :thumbdown:


this thread is done


----------



## mk3illa (Oct 11, 2007)

Maybe this thread would help 

http://www.myturbodiesel.com/forum/f19/adding-hid-projector-retrofit-mk6-golf-3381/


----------



## billecorgan (Dec 31, 2010)

Wolfsburg007 said:


> :banghead: hid are meant for projectors. not halogen reflectors.


agreed!!!


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

Wolfsburg007 said:


> :banghead: hid are meant for projectors. not halogen reflectors.


:thumbup: Don't be a tool and run HID's in your non projector headlights :thumbup:


----------

